# Thank You TUGBBS



## DrPcFix (Aug 29, 2015)

Having returned from vacation with a new timeshare contact I immediately set about validating our decision to buy. And after reading all the good advice on this forum we didn't hesitate in sending out a letter rescinding the contract. I also immediately disputed the charge on my credit card. So thank you all for saving us a bundle.

Fyi the timeshare was a goldkey in va beach!

Haven't heard a peep from them yet but 45 days from when we rescinded I'll be filling a complaint with their state's timeshare division if they hadn't reversed everything.


----------



## DrPcFix (Aug 29, 2015)

DrPcFix said:


> Having returned from vacation with a new timeshare contact I immediately set about validating our decision to buy. And after reading all the good advice on this forum we didn't hesitate in sending out a letter rescinding the contract. I also immediately disputed the charge on my credit card. So thank you all for saving us a bundle.
> 
> Fyi the timeshare was a goldkey in va beach!
> 
> Haven't heard a peep from them yet but 45 days from when we rescinded I'll be filling a complaint with their state's timeshare division if they hadn't reversed everything.



One more thing. Saved me from a $35k plus $1013/yr mistake.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 29, 2015)

Congratulations! and Welcome to TUG. Looks like you've gleaned out the details of rescission on your own. Good job!

If timesharing still appeals, stick around, do some reading, be an informed consumer. There are lots of great timeshares that can be 're-homed' for very low prices, and there are rentals from existing owners for reasonable cost- with zero buy-in expense.

Again..... Welcome!

Jim


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 29, 2015)

DrPcFix said:


> One more thing. Saved me from a $35k plus $1013/yr mistake.



And importantly, you escaped the extravagent clutches of DRI.


----------



## DrPcFix (Aug 29, 2015)

The biggest gotcha I gleaned when I read the docs was that the timeshare was built on leased land and the timeshare and lease expired in 40 years!  So much for being able to pass it on. And I thought that I only had to beware of car salesmen who look like saints compared to the timeshare sales staff.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 29, 2015)

DrPcFix said:


> The biggest gotcha I gleaned when I read the docs was that the timeshare was built on leased land and the timeshare and lease expired in 40 years!  So much for being able to pass it on. And I thought that I only had to beware of car salesmen who look like saints compared to the timeshare sales staff.



Yet another blessing in disguise. You would be surprised how often (at least weekly), people post here, to the effect of ; I inherited this timeshare. Neither I, nor my siblings want it, as it represents a lifetime of debt. What should we do? We have to inform them to go to the lawyer handling the probate for instructions on how to refuse it.

So be thankful again. You dodged another bullet.

Jim


----------



## puppymommo (Aug 29, 2015)

DrPcFix said:


> The biggest gotcha I gleaned when I read the docs was that the timeshare was built on leased land and the timeshare and lease expired in 40 years!  So much for being able to pass it on. And I thought that I only had to beware of car salesmen who look like saints compared to the timeshare sales staff.



I know being able to pass it on is often used as a sales point. But how do you know your kids will want it down the road.

Having a lease-based product, like Disney VC or some Wyndham properties in Mexico, I'm sure there is more I don't know about, can be a good thing. The first t/s I ever bought (and still own) is a Wyndham affiliate property that has an expiration date.  I picked in, in part, because if I hated it, I wouldn't be stuck with it forever. So it can be an exit strategy.

That doesn't excuse misdirection or misinformation on the part of t/s salespeople, however.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 29, 2015)

puppymommo said:


> I know being able to pass it on is often used as a sales point. But how do you know your kids will want it down the road.
> 
> Having a lease-based product, like Disney VC or some Wyndham properties in Mexico, I'm sure there is more I don't know about, can be a good thing. The first t/s I ever bought (and still own) is a Wyndham affiliate property that has an expiration date.  I picked in, in part, because if I hated it, I wouldn't be stuck with it forever. So it can be an exit strategy.
> 
> That doesn't excuse misdirection or misinformation on the part of t/s salespeople, however.



I picked up Velas for exactly that reason.  I can use the final two weeks of the contract and I'm done with it.


----------



## DrPcFix (Sep 5, 2015)

*looking good*

I spoke with the developer yesterday and was told that yes my contract was cancelled. I'm still waiting for them to issue a refund to my credit card at which point I will know for sure that I successfully rescinded my contract. however, they do have up to 45 days to do this, so I'm bidding my time until then.  In the meantime, I had already disputed the charge do my credit card company has already issued me a provisional credit.

Once again. Were it not for this forum, I'd have been screwed as are many I'm sure!


----------



## happymum (Sep 7, 2015)

So glad that you found the information in time! As I am sure you have found, most of us here are very happy with our timeshares, its the sales model that is the problem. I hope you will stay around, learn lots and join us as informed owners. :whoopie:


----------



## silentg (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy you got out of it, join Tug and see what we have to offer, in Marketplace, rentals, exchanges, advice, best place for timeshare info!


----------



## liliwhite543 (Sep 15, 2015)

I was lied to and misled concerning a points wyndham timeshare in Myrtle Beach, SC. I was told numerous lies but now to late to rescind. Do I have any options? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 15, 2015)

liliwhite543 said:


> I was lied to and misled concerning a points wyndham timeshare in Myrtle Beach, SC. I was told numerous lies but now to late to rescind. Do I have any options?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What lies were you told?  I understand there are some lies the company can make right for you, and some they can't.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 15, 2015)

if you bought within the last few days yes you can still rescind!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 15, 2015)

liliwhite543 said:


> I was lied to and misled concerning a points wyndham timeshare in Myrtle Beach, SC. I was told numerous lies but now to late to rescind. Do I have any options?



If you have evidence that you were defrauded, there is a good chance that you can 'get out' of the sale, but if it's just that what is in the contract you signed differs from the words the sales weasel told you, you probably own a timeshare, and all it's obligations.

Jim


----------



## liliwhite543 (Sep 16, 2015)

I have two small children and was told Wyndham was now affiliate with Disney(I asked repeatily) I was told it would be like staying in a Disney resort and entrance to the park was invluded. Obviously not the case 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 16, 2015)

liliwhite543 said:


> I have two small children and was told Wyndham was now affiliate with Disney(I asked repeatily) I was told it would be like staying in a Disney resort and entrance to the park was invluded. Obviously not the case



*Did you get it in writing*? I'd love to see that. They would be beating themselves silly to let you out of that little promise!


----------



## liliwhite543 (Sep 16, 2015)

Of course not.. I feel so ridiculous and cheated.  I am going to contact the U.S. Attorney General with a complaint and who ever else I can come up with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 16, 2015)

Don't feel ridiculous.  Many people have done exactly the same thing.  And the statement that the resort would be "like" a Disney resort may not be that far off, but it won't "be" a Disney resort.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 16, 2015)

Of course you want to strike out, and feel cheated and missled. It is for just those situations that every state has laws that call for a 'cooling off', or rescission period, and they enforce them strictly.  Even sleazeballs like Westgate, and Even Mexican timeshare sellers, won't do anything but process rescissions submitted in time and by their approved method.

Feel free to contact whom you wish. Though probably the State AG would be more appropriate than the US office. There are even law firms who claim to 'get you out' of timeshare contracts. We don't know of their successes, as nobody credible comes back here with testimonials we can verify.

We wish you well, and would love to have you come back and tell us of your success. We know that timeshare sales weasels lie. If they had to tell the truth, there would be no timeshare sales weasels.

If, on the other hand, you want to learn how to get the most from your purchase, we can help there, too. In a recent poll of TUGgers, half had bought their first timeshare from the developer, and most of them are happy with their purchases. Some even bought subsequent weeks from the developer.

So, Welcome to TUG.

Jim


----------



## liliwhite543 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks Jim I appreciate the support! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

